# Problema emergendo openoffice (pango compile failure)

## lsegalla

Ho questo errore emergendo openoffice su un vecchio pentium III che ho fatto all'epoca.

Mi son spazzolato il web fra ieri e oggi, e anche il forum gentoo (italia e non) e ho trovato molte soluzioni; il mio problema sembra diffuso ma le soluzioni che ci son in giro non si adattano al mio caso comunque.

Ecco l'errore:

```
Writing a pango.modules file to use with tests/examples.

/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/pango-1.22.4/work/pango-1.22.4/pango/.libs/lt-pango-querymodules: error while loading shared libraries: libexpat.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

make[3]: *** [pango.modules] Error 127

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/pango-1.22.4/work/pango-1.22.4/modules'

make[2]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/pango-1.22.4/work/pango-1.22.4/modules'

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/pango-1.22.4/work/pango-1.22.4'

make: *** [all] Error 2

 [31;01m*[0m 

 [31;01m*[0m ERROR: x11-libs/pango-1.22.4 failed.

 [31;01m*[0m Call stack:

 [31;01m*[0m               ebuild.sh, line   48:  Called src_compile

 [31;01m*[0m             environment, line 2682:  Called gnome2_src_compile

 [31;01m*[0m             environment, line 2034:  Called die

 [31;01m*[0m The specific snippet of code:

 [31;01m*[0m       emake || die "compile failure"

 [31;01m*[0m  The die message:

 [31;01m*[0m   compile failure

 [31;01m*[0m 

 [31;01m*[0m If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 [31;01m*[0m A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/pango-1.22.4/temp/build.log'.

 [31;01m*[0m The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/pango-1.22.4/temp/environment'.

 [31;01m*[0m 

 

>>> Failed to emerge x11-libs/pango-1.22.4, Log file:

 

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/pango-1.22.4/temp/build.log'

 

 * Messages for package x11-libs/pango-1.22.4:

 

 * waiting for lock on /var/db/.pkg.portage_lockfile

 ...                [ ok ]

 

 * Regenerating GNU info directory index...

 * Processed 135 info files.
```

In altri thread si faceva riferimento a una dipendenza che non era segnalata dal sistema (ora non ricordo piu', docbook qualcosa mi pare), poi a expat da riemergere, poi a fontconfig da riemergere. Poi quasi dappertutto c'era da fare un 

```
revdep-rebuil -X --library libexpa.so.0 
```

o comunqe un revdep-rebuild che non mi vanno a buon fine perchè c'è un problema con XML-parser

adesso ho riemerso anche quello ma l'errore persiste...!!

PS - Qui c'è il log completo se qualcuno vuole vederlo   http://rafb.net/p/82mJ6Q53.html

----------

## djinnZ

Se proprio vuoi compilare di OOo ti consiglio la 3.0.1 (tra le tante cose dovrebbe finalmente essere possibile il resume della compilazione).

Quanto a pango  *Quote:*   

> emerge -1NDu expat glib gettext XML-Parser fontconfig freetype ; revdep-rebuild -i -X --library libexpat.so.0

 (togli quelle che eventualmente non hai o hai già ricompilato)

dovrebbe risolvere; od aggiorni tutte le dipendenze di pango (qdepends -a pango).

A naso dovrebbe essere fontconfig o glib ma non ho voglia di andarmi a leggere il log per te.

Se propio non funziona 

```
ln -s /usr/lib/libexpat.so /usr/lib/libexpat.so.0
```

 e ti togli il pensiero.

 :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## lsegalla

Ecco la risposta che non volevo dare. Ho letto sì che con quel link si risolveva qualcosa anche se non era una soluzione pulita.

Il seguente codice si piantava su gcc ma ho molti pacchetti che danno sto problema su sta macchina (almeno una decina o dozzina finora e cominciano a girarmi le scatoline, fra un po' riparto con un diversivo se continua così)

```
emerge -1NDu expat glib gettext XML-Parser fontconfig freetype ; revdep-rebuild -i -X --library libexpat.so.0
```

Pango ha poi dato lo stesso problema, e in ogni caso li avevo già emersi quasi tutti quei pacchetti.

Detto questo un revdep-rebuild è andato a buon fine, poi l'ho rilanciato e trova ancora gli stessi problemi e quindi ci risiamo.

Dulcis in fundo ho pensato di usare l'ultimo trick che volevo evitare ma ho eseguito comunque, prima il file non c'era (in /usr/lib/libexpat...) e ora sì quindi il problema lì c'era. Riemergo pango e di nuovo lo stesso errore!! BastaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaA!!!!   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad: 

Mamma che scatole    :Very Happy: 

Son tentato di piallare il portage e ributtare su tutto.

-- EDIT --

La tentazione si è fatta forte e l'ho fatto visto che l'orario è tardo e torno domani.

Ho fatto così, come da lezione molto recente di DjinZ    :Smile: 

```
rm -Rf /usr/portage/* ; rm -Rf /var/tmp/portage/* 

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180" emerge --sync 

```

Ci ha messo un bel po' a cancellare tutto comunque poi ho fatto il solito

```
emerge pango
```

ed è andato su... avete qualche idea su quale potesse essere stato il problema visto che così si è risolto?

Apparentemente è risolto, ma visto che è uno schifoso pentium III adesso lancio emerge openoffice e domani quando torno vediamo a che punto è...

----------

